# Needle Valve Mod



## miersc77 (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a Masterbuilt 2 door dual fuel smoker, that I've been struggling with. Ever since the weather got warmer I can not keep my temps low. I would watch the temp climb over 300*, usually stopping around 310*.After searching the forum and reading idea, after idea, I went ahead and ordered a needle valve to put in the propane line. Turns out I also needded a few more fittings than just the valve. I believe _Dirtsailor_ has or knows of a kit that might be easier.













IMG_20150424_082511292_zpsrjamwylc.jpg~original



__ miersc77
__ Apr 24, 2015






And I have got to say, if your worried that it won't make that big of a difference, I am now able to stabilize my smoker at 180* for twenty minutes. 













IMG_20150423_163138322_zpstukpcw0h.jpg~original



__ miersc77
__ Apr 24, 2015





 
The 180* is the bottom prob and the 172* is the upper. Since the smoker was stabilized I didn't feel the need to go longer than 20 minutes.












IMG_20150424_085350770_zpsptzqmnau.jpg~original



__ miersc77
__ Apr 24, 2015






I'm sure at that temp of 180* I will have problems with blow out, but the difference is huge!
If your having the same problem, give it a try. With all the parts it was about $30, well worth it!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

What needle valve did you end up getting? Just wondering for all the other gasser guys and gals that need to do this mod.


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> What needle valve did you end up getting? Just wondering for all the other gasser guys and gals that need to do this mod.















IMG_20150423_134632121_zpse1mr8zcm.jpg~original



__ miersc77
__ Apr 24, 2015





 
I believe it's a Bayou classic, found it on amazon for about $15.

I also received my AMNPS at the same time, it was a good day yesterday!!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 24, 2015)

Cool thanks. Now get some meat in that puppy!


----------



## miersc77 (Apr 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Cool thanks. Now get some meat in that puppy!


Ha.. you read my mind, a trip to the store is in my near near future!


----------



## hardrive (May 5, 2015)

hi where did you place the AMNPS?


----------



## cmayna (May 5, 2015)

I built a supporting metal cage under my 2 door masterbuilt gasser,  to house the AMNPS or AMNTS.


----------



## miersc77 (May 7, 2015)

I too built a shelve under the burner to hold the AMNPS. I have to do some tweaking on mine as there doesn't seem to be the right amount of draft pulling into the upper chamber. I believe if I was to put a stack on it (like I want to anyway) it would work how I want it to.


----------



## jkindgren (May 21, 2015)

Hey cmayna. Can you post a pick of how you placed your amnps?  I am getting one soon and would like to see some placement options.


----------



## cmayna (May 21, 2015)

Here ya go.......

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 10, 2015)

I am have a similar problem. What other fittings did you have to get to make it work with your smoker? I have the same smoker  





Miersc77 said:


> I have a Masterbuilt 2 door dual fuel smoker, that I've been struggling with. Ever since the weather got warmer I can not keep my temps low. I would watch the temp climb over 300*, usually stopping around 310*.After searching the forum and reading idea, after idea, I went ahead and ordered a needle valve to put in the propane line. Turns out I also needded a few more fittings than just the valve. I believe _Dirtsailor_ has or knows of a kit that might be easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miersc77 (Jun 10, 2015)

stevo8 said:


> I am have a similar problem. What other fittings did you have to get to make it work with your smoker? I have the same smoker


Sorry it took me a lil bit to get back with you, I just went to my local gas store and told them what I was doing and they hooked me up. If you would like I can take it apart this weekend, take some pics and narrow it down to what you need. Hopefully you'll be up smokin by Sunday!
Mike


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 10, 2015)

No you don't have to do all that thank you tho. I will just do the same. Ya hopefully be able to smoke this sometime this weekend





Miersc77 said:


> Sorry it took me a lil bit to get back with you, I just went to my local gas store and told them what I was doing and they hooked me up. If you would like I can take it apart this weekend, take some pics and narrow it down to what you need. Hopefully you'll be up smokin by Sunday!
> Mike


----------



## miersc77 (Jun 11, 2015)

stevo8 said:


> No you don't have to do all that thank you tho. I will just do the same. Ya hopefully be able to smoke this sometime this weekend


I would recommend that you take your LPG hose with you so they have both thread types. Nothing sucks worse than being all excited to hook it back up then realizing someone goofed! Good luck!
Mike


----------



## xray (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm interested in doing this for better control on low temps. I just have a question. What is the difference between this valve and the one they sell on the Lowes website with the regulator assembly?












image.jpg



__ xray
__ Jun 11, 2015






Do you need one or both parts to work?


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 11, 2015)

Some have got that one to work but I couldn't the thing is way to touchy any tiny adjustment make a big difference in the flame. Mine would etheir blow out the flame or it would be screaming or the flame would go up and down. 





Xray said:


> I'm interested in doing this for better control on low temps. I just have a question. What is the difference between this valve and the one they sell on the Lowes website with the regulator assembly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xray (Jun 11, 2015)

image.jpg



__ xray
__ Jun 11, 2015





 There's this one too. It looks like it comes already with the hose assembly and the part the OP had. 
 I am interested in this for two things: better temp control at a lower setting and also eliminating the use of using the knob that comes with the smoker, there's too much playing it and I would like to fine-tune.

That's why I was wondering if the small valve the OP had  is good enough just by itself.


----------



## stevo8 (Jun 12, 2015)

Was able to get mine set up today with the same needle valve you got and so far works like a charm Mike. Up and smokin now ! 





Miersc77 said:


> I would recommend that you take your LPG hose with you so they have both thread types. Nothing sucks worse than being all excited to hook it back up then realizing someone goofed! Good luck!
> Mike


----------



## miersc77 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey 

 xray
 sorry it took me awhile but it looks like you got er figured out, work alright?
Congrats 

 stevo8
! Remember to watch for blow out, had it happen a few times. If your using a thermometer like the maverick et-733 you'll know pretty quick. So what's for dinner? 
Mike


----------



## xray (Jun 13, 2015)

Miersc77 said:


> Hey
> 
> xray
> sorry it took me awhile but it looks like you got er figured out, work alright?
> ...



I haven't actually bought anything yet. Temp control isn't an issue for me. Once the weather gets cooler, I will purchase the needle valve with the regulator assembly. It looks like the hose is longer than the stock one on the MB XL40 s

Baby backs are on the menu for tonight!


----------



## kampmann17 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I just finished my mod last week.  Not that I am an expert in smoking, I am a pipe guy and know my pipes/threads so I ordered this off of Amazon.  I like the extension on the hose because now I can use propane from my grilling area so that was a benefit for me, might not be a benefit for you.  I notice that I can easily control the flame with this upgrade.  I just look at the burner and adjust the needle valve as needed.


----------



## miersc77 (Jun 13, 2015)

@Xray one thing to think about is the placement of the needle valve, if by the regulator and tank it means moving away from the smoker to adjust the valve, if placed by the burner you can watch the flame while you adjust. Just something to thing about. How was the ribs? You could have shared!


 kampmann17
 that valve looks like a better fit, although it might need an extension to get it down from the frame but either way it would save on parts. Thanks for sharing your find, I think it's a good one!


----------



## kampmann17 (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah its 2 part, tephlon and a Cresent wrench. It's really easy. 

This is how I installed it so I wasn't extending it off the burner













20150613_074838_resized.jpg



__ kampmann17
__ Jun 13, 2015


----------



## miersc77 (Jun 13, 2015)

kampmann17 said:


> Yeah its 2 part, tephlon and a Cresent wrench. It's really easy.
> 
> This is how I installed it so I wasn't extending it off the burner



Two parts? The same valve came up on my phone when I clicked on the links. Maybe we're talking about the same thing. This is the best mod yet!
Mike


----------



## kampmann17 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for that... Need to take hyperlink 101 again.  It was the top link and it should show the gas hose that I purchased with the valve.  Take a look. Sorry.


----------



## miersc77 (Jun 13, 2015)

kampmann17 said:


> Thanks for that... Need to take hyperlink 101 again.  It was the top link and it should show the gas hose that I purchased with the valve.  Take a look. Sorry.


It all makes sense now, I just thought it was my phone. I can see the benefits of the extension hose but I like where my valve is and that it's fixed (does not move when reaching for it) but it's all about preference. Thanks again, it is a handy fix!
Mike


----------



## smokietreat (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi, kampmann17.

This looks like a good (and easy) mod.  Is it safe to extend the gas line?  I know nothing about it, so I was just making sure as this mod seems like it would do me very well.  All I want is a way to turn down the gas a bit lower, and not buy a regulator that is way more pressure than I need.

Thanks!


----------



## hollowpoint1911 (Jul 9, 2015)

smokietreat said:


> Hi, kampmann17.
> 
> This looks like a good (and easy) mod.  Is it safe to extend the gas line?  I know nothing about it, so I was just making sure as this mod seems like it would do me very well.  All I want is a way to turn down the gas a bit lower, and not buy a regulator that is way more pressure than I need.
> 
> Thanks!


As long as all connections are secure and checked with soapy water, it's fine. This is what I run on my smoker!


----------



## rons (Jul 22, 2015)

Man, I came here to ask about this exactly issue, I got that same smoker a month ago, same issue. Low power 240-250, I've been using charcoal in it and just using the gas to light the charcoal :)

I'd like to actually set it for lower temps. I made Jerky a couple days ago and it's a pain with the charcoal trying to keep 160-180, add coal, up to 220, hour later, down to 150, etc unless you sit there by it all afternoon.

I tried to just turn the valve on my propane tank down but it blows out, but this needle valve  gets it just to that point without it going out?

*Question :* So if it goes out, it's because not enough pressure amongst all the little holes in the burner right? What if I plugged like 1/3 of the holes somehow, then it shouldn't blow out right?

I wish it had a bit smaller burner in it with less total hole area and a lower gas pressure setting built right in.


----------



## hollowpoint1911 (Jul 23, 2015)

RonS said:


> Man, I came here to ask about this exactly issue, I got that same smoker a month ago, same issue. Low power 240-250, I've been using charcoal in it and just using the gas to light the charcoal :)
> 
> I'd like to actually set it for lower temps. I made Jerky a couple days ago and it's a pain with the charcoal trying to keep 160-180, add coal, up to 220, hour later, down to 150, etc unless you sit there by it all afternoon.
> 
> ...


I run the same needle valve config as kampmann17 and I've had zero issues with flame blowout when running as low as 225F. With my particular needle valve (can't speak for the more common Bayou Classic version), I can bring the flame down a lot lower and probably get into the high 100s, but I've never tried to keep it at that temperature for any duration of time so I don't what the chances of blow out are.

As for plugging the burner holes...I don't have any knowledge or input on that. Maybe someone else will be able to shed some more light on that. I'd probably just try the needle valve first, and if it doesn't work then you can look into other options.

can get my propane burner to run VERY low with my needle valve setup (I'm running the same config as kampmann17), probably in the 150s range, but I've never


----------



## rons (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm hoping to have 170 as a low. I got thinking about it, and now I'm sure that's what causes blow out, too little actual pressure distributed between the burner holes so it kind gets 'frizty' and sputters, a milisecond of no gas and the flame would go out. So, now I'm sure plugging some holes would cause more pressure on the remaining holes and stop burnout. With the valve, total gas volume would be low so a lower temp could be achieved without burnout that way. This smoker would be perfect if they would have put 2 small burners in it with two control knobs. You could use just one burner  for like 140-210, then get the other burner going if you need 210 + .

Right now, if I want 205-210, and want to use the propane, I leave the bottom door open about 6 inches to let some of the heat out. It'll run good then, I don't lose smoke since I use my amazen tube above that. But I'd like to even get as low as 140 to smoke salmon for the first hour and not have to deal with charcoal.

It got me thinking of making an internal 'heat shunt' and an adjustable 'side vent', something that would direct some of the heat out the side just above the factory burner and chip tray.


----------



## dwhite1031 (Aug 3, 2015)

I did the same mod on my CharBroil vertical smoker.  Made a world of difference. 













image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## smokietreat (Aug 9, 2015)

I just installed the needle valve and in a quick test the flame goes much lower. 

I am smoking some ribs later, I think this mod is going to do very well.

Thanks for everyone's advice.


----------



## smokietreat (Aug 9, 2015)

OK. 

I feel like I have a new smoker. This is great. 

1.5 hours in to the ribs and its holding 225-230 and I have room to turn it down further. 

Thanks to this post and forum.  Now, let's hope the ribs taste good.


----------



## smokietreat (Aug 9, 2015)

image.jpg



__ smokietreat
__ Aug 9, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokietreat
__ Aug 9, 2015







Well, the rub was a little too spicy and a touch salty(it was premixed), but the meat turned out great, which is definitely due to the needle valve. 



Time to go pass out.


----------



## cdn777 (Dec 5, 2015)

I took the recommendations on needle valve mods and using TT Ace's recommendation of plugging every other hole in the burner with stove cement. I am now able to control the temp and hold it where I want. 225 is easy now.


----------



## tj walstrom (Dec 16, 2015)

kampmann17 said:


> Hey guys, I just finished my mod last week.  Not that I am an expert in smoking, I am a pipe guy and know my pipes/threads so I ordered this off of Amazon.  I like the extension on the hose because now I can use propane from my grilling area so that was a benefit for me, might not be a benefit for you.  I notice that I can easily control the flame with this upgrade.  I just look at the burner and adjust the needle valve as needed.


I just got these parts in the mail. I'll be installing this weekend.  Anything I should know? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## realjet (Dec 19, 2015)

kampmann17 said:


> Hey guys, I just finished my mod last week.  Not that I am an expert in smoking, I am a pipe guy and know my pipes/threads so I ordered this off of Amazon.  I like the extension on the hose because now I can use propane from my grilling area so that was a benefit for me, might not be a benefit for you.  I notice that I can easily control the flame with this upgrade.  I just look at the burner and adjust the needle valve as needed.





TJ Walstrom said:


> I just got these parts in the mail. I'll be installing this weekend.  Anything I should know? Thanks for the info!!


I just ordered mine too. I was wondering what setting do you leave the "main" valve on? TJ let me know how yours works.


----------



## dwhite1031 (Dec 19, 2015)

Turn the  burner knob on your smoker to high, then control your flame with the needle valve.


----------



## bhcsmoker (Jan 5, 2016)

all

when you do the needle valve mod, can you put the needle valve right after the regulator before the hose, or does it have to go after the hose, or dose it matter?

Jim


----------



## lamar (Jan 5, 2016)

The needle valve can go anywhere in the line between the regulator and smoker inlet.   It don't care.

Lamar


----------



## bhcsmoker (Jan 5, 2016)

Lamar

Thanks.

I'm going to put it right after the regulator just because it will be easer to reach.

because I have my Propane stubbed out of a "wall" .

Jim


----------



## dwhite1031 (Jan 5, 2016)

Anywhere after the regulator.  But most of us have installed it at the point where the hose attaches to the smoker gas control knob.  This makes it much easier to adjust the flow while watching the flame on the burner without having to go adjust & come back to the smoker, go adjust again and come back to the smoker, etc., etc., 

Here is how my valve is set up on my gasser:













image.jpg



__ dwhite1031
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## bhcsmoker (Jan 6, 2016)

dwhite1031

thanks

I did not think of that aspect. I guess trial and error will be the best bet.

My smoker is with in arms reach of the regulator. If I put it at the regulator end I wont have to buy any more fittings. if that doesn't work Ill just move it to the smoker end of the hose.

Jim


----------

